# Continued Success!



## Jill (Apr 14, 2005)

Well my journey keeps going....... 

I have missed all you IM peeps, so I decided to start a new journal!   Thanks for the "PM" (you know who) now we can communicate again! Its been a while, I know. Soooooo I will post meals, etc, and please whore away

Soooooooo I have been seeing a naturopath Dr, and have cleaned up my diet tremendously these last few months. Oh, ive been working out too-, my new love of bikram yoga has joined me- AND doing cardio *(less than ever)* I am at my all time lowest weight in 2 years!!!! YIKES!  Dropping around *7 * pounds in the last little while. So I will continue to keep everything the same until I hit a plateua.

Good luck me


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2005)

Good morning, and welcome back Jill  

Sounds like all is going well and hope it continues.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds lie things are doing great.  Welcome back and keep at it


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2005)

woooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sara (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome back Jill


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 14, 2005)

Glad to hear that everything is going great despite being away from IM   This means you have a lot of drive and are focused.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah Jill !!!  
Congrats and welcome back


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Congrats and welcome back. Nice to have you here!


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the welcome back peeps. Yuppers, the drive and focus is stronger than ever.


----------



## dianas05 (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome back, Jill!  It's great to hear that you've gotten some great results! How about some pics? Pretty please.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 14, 2005)

Jilly I missed you sooooooooo much, I am so happy you're back!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

April 14

M1: Protein, 2 ew's, pumpkin
M2: Protien, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, banana, strawberries
M3: 4.5oz ext lean beef, asparagus
M4: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 yolk, salad
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 yolk, cabbage, sf jello

1507 cals
182P, 102C, 30F

Training:
Cardio: 45 mins
Weights: Leggies
Other: 90 mins Bikram Yoga


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2005)

Wahooooooooooooooooo, she's back


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Wahooooooooooooooooo, she's back


Yup!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2005)

April 15

M1: Protein, 2 ew's, banana, strawberries, 1/3C oats
M2: 3oz chix, salad, cukes, tomatoes
M3: 3oz chix, carrots, sf yogurt
M4: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 yolks, cabbage
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, asparagus, sf jello

1466 Cals
173P, 128C, 20F

Training:
Cardio: 45 mins
Weights: Abbies


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2005)

April 17

M1: 1C ew's, 2 ew's
M2: Protein, 2 ew's, 1/3C oats, banana, strawberries
M3: 5oz chix, salsa, carrots
M4: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, 1 yolk, cabbage/veggies
M5: 1C ew's, 2 ew's, asparagus, sf jello

1413 Cals
189P, 103C, 16F

Cals a little low-my tummy has been aching all day 

Training:
Cardio: 45 mins
Weights: Abbies


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Looking good Jill !


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looking good Jill !


Thanks G!

Bad bad bad cravings today......fuck I want cookies candy and pizza. Oh-chocolate too!  Im just not about to give up my progress   Soooooo i will wait a while longer for a cheat-ya the 'bloat' isnt too tempting  either

Plus I am bored.....who doesnt want to eat out of boredom  ATleast I still get my eggies, veggies and sf jello to eat!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2005)

ppssssssssssstttt


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2005)

Hey Jill, didn't know you had a journal here as well  Well HELLO again


----------

